

Show HN: HiveFlux, a real-time task tracking app - bfigueiredo
http://www.hiveflux.com
We just launched HiveFlux. It&#x27;s a new web app for teams where you can see what everyone else in your company is working on that very second.<p>Would love to hear your thoughts.
======
bfigueiredo
Hi! I'm the CEO of HiveFlux, a new tool that lets you know what everyone else
in your team is working on that very second. It's a new take on enterprise
productivity so I'd love to hear your thoughts about it.

